# Star Wars: ARD Independent thread



## strongarm85 (Aug 27, 2009)

((This post will likely be edited to include an introduction similar to one see in the main thread.))

This thread is for characters who are not currently with the Empire and are not with the group in the main thread.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 6, 2009)

The pair arrived at the parts store. Actually Soca was driving fast enough that she missed the store completely, but Ari saw it when Soca missed it. So after they turned around around and came  back they arrived at the parts store. The sign on the door read, "Sic'Duran'Ges's part Store."

The store's proprietor is an odd sight, or sights depending on how you want to look at it. 

Working on a speeder bike near the front counter is a tanned skinned humanoid creature with long arms and legs, a thick body, and a head on top of the body that has roughly the same width at the body itself.

On the back of this creature facing towards the Soca and Ari is a something that is clearly a completely different species. This one is a smaller humanoid the the size of a small human child being supported by something similar to a backpack. The small creature's head is long and slender, like a Dog's

The back of the smaller creature is connected directly to the back of the larger one, starting at the head and going down. It looks like the two have not only grown into one another, but now share brains and central nervous systems, and probably everything else. 

"Welcome to our establishment," says the smaller body, "We are Sic'Duran'Ges. How can we help you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

Soca smiled,* "Hi, its nice to meet you, I'm Soca and this is Ari. We were just stopping by because the Power Coupling on our Hyperdrive blew out, we were lucky it didn't fling us into a black hole or something...but we can't even fire up the backup without and we were wondering if you had a replacement?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 6, 2009)

"Yes, we are sure we do have one. We are able to service many freighters here." Says the smaller one, "It will cost 2500 credits."

 It occurs to the ladies that 2500 is 500 more than they have.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Yes, we are sure we do have one. We are able to service many freighters here." Says the smaller one, "It will cost 2500 credits."
> 
> It occurs to the ladies that 2500 is 500 more than they have.



Soca smiles,* "That happens to be a little more than I have, any chance we could get a special deal?" *she's going to try and lightly flirt with him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sic'Duran'Ges is unaffected by Soca's flirtation. Either he is unable to pick up on it, or it simply isn't interested in humans that way. However working a deal was not out of the question, "I believe we can come to an arrangement. The Imperials discriminate against us, cause trouble for us when we go outside. Pay us what you can and make deliveries for us and we will consider it fair compensation."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Sic'Duran'Ges is unaffected by Soca's flirtation. Either he is unable to pick up on it, or it simply isn't interested in humans that way. However working a deal was not out of the question, "I believe we can come to an arrangement. The Imperials discriminate against us, cause trouble for us when we go outside. Pay us what you can and make deliveries for us and we will consider it fair compensation."



Soca looked to Ari, *"Deliveries...well you don't know who you're talking to." *She smiled at Ari. *"Ari here is one of the best pilots in you're going to find between here and Mustafar...we'll make the deliveries for you." *


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 10, 2009)

Ari grinned sheepishly, leaning over and supporting all of her weight with her right hip. She watched as Soca attempted to negotiate after they had discovered they were short on credits.

"Deliveries. It sounds like a job I'm sure we can handle, and we do well." She said, mostly to herself. She was grateful for the bargain, and also that Soca was so quick-witted. "We'll accept your offer. Thank you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Soca and Ari headed back out to the Speeder Bike with the deliveries. The put them in the cargo area of the Bike and would take the directions that were given to them, Soca would drive of course. 
*
"This should be enough to cover us to get to Jabba's, I hope he doesn't change his mind." *


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2009)

Untot will head for the nearest bar to look for some drinks and to see what sort of packages she can get hired to transport.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Soca and Ari headed back out to the Speeder Bike with the deliveries. The put them in the cargo area of the Bike and would take the directions that were given to them, Soca would drive of course.
> *
> "This should be enough to cover us to get to Jabba's, I hope he doesn't change his mind." *



Sic gives the two ladies 3 packages along with a datapad with three locations marked on it. The nearest location is only a few blocks away at someone's house, which is about a half mile south. The second nearest locastion is a mile away to the north and appears to be store of some kind. The furthest is 9 miles the the east and appears to be a some sort of specialized repair shop.

Which one do you go to first?


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> Untot will head for the nearest bar to look for some drinks and to see what sort of packages she can get hired to transport.



Untot sees a relatively mixed group Given that the great majority of this planet's inhabitants are humans, there are almost none in the bar. 

In one corner there is a rather intense card game taking place. Body language is can be difficult to read on non-humans, but you can tell enough by the way they're acting that there is a pretty significant amount of money on that hand.

Most everyone seems to be minding their business accept for a Sullustan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Sic gives the two ladies 3 packages along with a datapad with three locations marked on it. The nearest location is only a few blocks away at someone's house, which is about a half mile south. The second nearest locastion is a mile away to the north and appears to be store of some kind. The furthest is 9 miles the the east and appears to be a some sort of specialized repair shop.
> 
> Which one do you go to first?



We're going to go North, then East, then South and back, traveling clockwise around and hitting them all so that we are closer when we come to the last one.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Untot sees a relatively mixed group Given that the great majority of this planet's inhabitants are humans, there are almost none in the bar.
> 
> In one corner there is a rather intense card game taking place. Body language is can be difficult to read on non-humans, but you can tell enough by the way they're acting that there is a pretty significant amount of money on that hand.
> 
> Most everyone seems to be minding their business accept for a Sullustan.



Untot will go over where the pazack game is being played and look closely.

After listening in on their discussion and betting she'll head over to the Sullustan and ask him, "You wanna play some pazack?"


----------

